# HyperX Fury RGB 32GB DDR4 3200MHz



## Detonate12 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi guys. Can you help me set the 3200 frequency in the BIOS?  I have configuration:

01. Motherboard: MSI MPG X570 GAMING PLUS
02. Processor: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 3.7 GHz, AM4, 16MB, 105W (BOX)
03. Procesor cooler: CPU Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120R RGB
04. Memory: HyperX Fury RGB 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Dual Channel Kit
05. SSD M2: SSD WD Black SN750 500GB PCI Express 3.0 x4 M.2 2280
06. Graphics Card: MSI Radeon R9 380 GAMING 4GB DDR5 256-bit
07. Case: nJoy Arlow
08. Source: Gigabyte G750H, 750W, semi-modulara, 80 Plus Gold

I try set frequency in the BIOS 3200 MHz, save&exit and PC no open. After many attempts, it just opened. Removed the memory ddr 4, inverted, removed the battery, etc. I updated to the latest BIOS version. (NO BETA)
Now I'm afraid to set something else in the BIOS. Please help me.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Try 2933MHz.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2020)

Are those 4x8GB or 2x16GB?
ZEN+ CPUs are more finicky with DRAM configurations than ZEN2

You probably need to disable XMP and set the rated speeds and voltages manually. Start with lower speed, like 3000MHz.


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 9, 2020)

Detonate12 said:


> I try set frequency in the BIOS 3200 MHz, save&exit and PC no open. After many attempts, it just opened. Removed the memory ddr 4, inverted, removed the battery, etc. I updated to the latest BIOS version. (NO BETA)
> Now I'm afraid to set something else in the BIOS. Please help me.


From your post I make up you only change the frequency. 

Did you try to set A-XMP profile 2? If I remember correctly A-XMP will also set the DDR voltage automatically to the correct value.


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 9, 2020)

VuurVos yes, set A-XMP profile 2 and my PC dead. With 2933 Mhz set, my pc crash. Not even with 2933 it works properly. Set automat with 2400 MHz. INCREDIBLE!


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 9, 2020)

My first “try” with my 3700X was that RAM but 3600 CL17 best I could do was 3300...I sent it back...


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 9, 2020)

What did the Hyper X Tech Support folks say ? ... I'd give them a call, let them walk you thru the troubleshooting process and if they are unsuccessful getting you going ask for an RMA ..... could try MSI also but don't expect much if not on the QVL






						MPG X570 GAMING PLUS
					

Satisfying gamers with what they really need, MPG X570 GAMING PLUS is equipped with Extended Heatsink Design, Frozr Heatsink Design, Core boost, Lightning Gen4 M.2, M.2 Shield Frozr accessory, Game Boost, Turbo USB and  MSI latest Dragon Center. Black and




					www.msi.com


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 9, 2020)

Detonate12 said:


> I updated to the latest BIOS version. (NO BETA)


7C37vAB is released a few days ago, maybe it fix some issues.





						MPG X570 GAMING PLUS
					

Satisfying gamers with what they really need, MPG X570 GAMING PLUS is equipped with Extended Heatsink Design, Frozr Heatsink Design, Core boost, Lightning Gen4 M.2, M.2 Shield Frozr accessory, Game Boost, Turbo USB and  MSI latest Dragon Center. Black and




					www.msi.com
				




Can you post a screenshot of ZenTimings while running at 2400MHz? 








						ZenTimings
					

ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.




					zentimings.protonrom.com


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 15, 2020)

See screenshot VuurVOS


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 17, 2020)

Your current termination block values doesnt look right for a dual rank memory kit. I think this is the root cause of the issue.

Please set the following values under "Advanced DRAM configuration":
ProcODT = *60*
RttNom = *34*
RttWr = *80*
RttPark = *240*


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 18, 2020)

VuurVOS and frequency set for 3200 or 2930?
The MSI manufacturer told me to adjust the RAM voltage a bit, but I don't know how to do that.


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 18, 2020)

Detonate12 said:


> VuurVOS and frequency set for 3200 or 2930?
> The MSI manufacturer told me to adjust the RAM voltage a bit, but I don't know how to do that.


Its one the same page as the memory frequency. 

In your case I would  just select A-XMP profile 2 and configure the ProcODT and Rtt values which I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 19, 2020)

Ok, set in BIOS advanced DRAM configuration":
ProcODT = *60*
RttNom = *34*
RttWr = *80*
RttPark = *240
Select Profile A-XMP profile 2*, save & exit BIOS.
OK?


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 19, 2020)

Detonate12 said:


> Ok, set in BIOS advanced DRAM configuration":
> ProcODT = *60*
> RttNom = *34*
> RttWr = *80*
> ...


Thats correct


----------



## iuliug (Nov 19, 2020)

@VuurVOS

I also have a dual rank 32gb kit - Corsair LPX CMK32GX4M2B3200C16. They currently work well at these settings:





Do you think i can make them work at 3200? XMP profile resets bios. Also on 2700x on a Gygabyte X470 MB. Thanks.


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 19, 2020)

iuliug said:


> @VuurVOS
> 
> I also have a dual rank 32gb kit - Corsair LPX CMK32GX4M2B3200C16. They currently work well at these settings:
> 
> ...


Your current Rtt values dont belong to dual rank memory. Please use the Rtt values (34/80/240) I've suggest earlier. You will gain more stability when running at higher memory speeds.


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 20, 2020)

VuurVOS it works with your settings but after a while it gave me a black screen and I have to restart the PC. Now I have 30 minutes since I tested it and it didn't give me a black screen (crash) 
Anyway, so far I have NEVER been able to open it with 3200MHz. I asked on 6 forums and you are the only one who found the solution. You're very good at this. RESPECT MAN!


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 20, 2020)

Detonate12 said:


> VuurVOS it works with your settings but after a while it gave me a black screen and I have to restart the PC. Now I have 30 minutes since I tested it and it didn't give me a black screen (crash)
> Anyway, so far I have NEVER been able to open it with 3200MHz. I asked on 6 forums and you are the only one who found the solution. You're very good at this. RESPECT MAN!


Can you make a new screenshot of ZenTiming while running the memory at 3200MHz? 

Can you also make a screenshot of the bios where you can configure the voltages? They should be visible at the bottom of the overclocking page


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 20, 2020)

Screenshot ZenTiming with 3200MHz


----------



## ratirt (Nov 20, 2020)

I have basically the same system. I'm suing MSI x470 pro Carbon and I didn't have any problem setting the mem 3600Mhz cl 16 and auto voltage. 1.36v for mem
Using the XMP profile just switch it on and choose the profile 2 and it should working as intended.


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 20, 2020)

"Using the XMP profile just switch it on and choose the profile 2 and it should working as intended." It didn't work out that way for me.


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 20, 2020)

Maybe the ProcODT is still too low. Please change it to 68.6 and execute occt (https://www.ocbase.com/)


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 20, 2020)

I didn't set anything, I just wanted to test OCCT 7.0.4. After a few minutes of running the test it gave me a black screen and I restarted the PC.
Now set ProcODT 68.6 ohm. How long do I have to run the test? Minutes or hours?


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 20, 2020)

Atleast one till two hour for stability testing. If you test for just 30 minute your system still might be unstable without knowing it.


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 20, 2020)

I set it to 68.6 ohms and let my boy play until I come home from work tonight. Then I will try a 2 hour test.
Now the boy called me that the pc crashed while playing Serious Sam 4.


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 20, 2020)

I do see something strange in the screenshot of ZenTimings. The tCWL value is lower then tCL. 
The value should be 16 since 14 is a very tight value. It will provide you some extra stability. 

Please provide me also a screenshot of the voltages:


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 20, 2020)

While VuurVOS is doing a great job helping you, I would suggest that you try getting your RAM stable at 2933 vs 3200.
Looking at the Memory QVL for your CPU/MB, the only HyperX 4 stick Dual Rank kits I see are stated to run at 2933.
MSI Global (click on the Memory by RX-2x00 tab)


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 20, 2020)

With set in BIOS advanced DRAM configuration":
ProcODT = *60*
RttNom = *34*
RttWr = *80*
RttPark = *240
Select Profile A-XMP profile 2, select Expert and see value.*


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 20, 2020)

I suggest the following voltages:
CPU NB/SoC Voltage = *1.0750V*
DRAM Voltage = *1.350V*
CLDO_VDDP Voltage = *0.900V*

At "Advanced DRAM Configuration" please set tCWL to *16*


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 20, 2020)

After all these settings, it does not open. Maybe not stable with 3200MHz. Try this value for 2933MHz???
ProcODT = *60*
RttNom = *34*
RttWr = *80*
RttPark = *240*


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 20, 2020)

You mean it doesnt boot? Please set the voltage on auto while still having tCWL on 16


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 20, 2020)

Monitor is black, but PC work.
I do not understand.  Do I set tCWL 16 and then put the auto back on?


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 20, 2020)

Just keep tCWL on 16 and set the voltage on auto.


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 21, 2020)

With set in BIOS advanced DRAM configuration:
ProcODT = *60*
RttNom = *34*
RttWr = *80*
RttPark = *240*
Sub Timing Configuration
tCWL 16T
*Select Profile A-XMP profile 2
Voltage auto
Save BIOS and Exit see screenshot in ZenTiming. After 3-4 minute system black screen *


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 21, 2020)

Please apply the following settings:

tRDRDSCL =  *6*
tWRWRSCL = *6*
tFAW = *36*
tWTRL = *14*
tCWL *16* 
tRDWR = *8*
tWRRD = *4*

ProcODT = *68.8*
RttNom = *34*
RttWr = *80*
RttPark = *240

 A-XMP profile 2*


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 21, 2020)

Advanced DRAM Configuration

 - Sub Timing Configuration:
    tWTR_L = *14T
    tFAW = 36T
    tCWL 16T

- Turn Around Timing Configuration:*
    tRDRDSC_L =  *6T*
    tWRWRSC_L = *6T*
    tRDWR = *8T*
    tWRRD = *4T

- On-Die Termination Configuration:*
   ProcODT = *68.6*
   RttNom = *34*
   RttWr = *80*
  RttPark = *240

A-XMP profile 2* 3200MHz - ACTIVATED

ProcODT = *68.8 no exist this value and set 68.6. No crash yet. Tested in games and return with news.

VuurVOS it seems that I succeeded in the end. Honestly, I didn't think we would succeed after so many tests we did. I'm glad you had so much patience with me and I think it was also your ambition, that you didn't give up until you ended it. CONGRATULATIONS for your efforts. You're the best at it. What others have failed, you have succeeded. I've tested in 2 games so far, Crysis Remastered and Serious Sam 4 and it didn't crash.*


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 22, 2020)

I still would recommend a long stress test with OCCT just to be sure the system is rock stable


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 22, 2020)

Sincere? I'm afraid I'll take the test again! I think I'll do the 2-hour test tomorrow. Today I test it in games to see how it behaves!


----------



## iuliug (Nov 23, 2020)

@VuurVOS I managed to get around to work on my RAm as i moved my PC to another case. I applied all your suggested settings and this is what i managed to boot with in WIndows. I never managed to get past Bios even with anything above 2933.



One note: I do not have number values for my Rtt values ( for my Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming mb) - i only have RZQ/ followed by a numer in bios. I infered my values from Detonate12's settings.

However if i run MemTest64 - i get errors every loop. So smth is not stable. Do you have any suggestions? Seems the vallue thta manged to get the freq increase was 68.6 ProcODT  at 60 only it booted to blue screen). Will 80 be too much?


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 23, 2020)

iuliug said:


> @VuurVOS I managed to get around to work on my RAm as i moved my PC to another case. I applied all your suggested settings and this is what i managed to boot with in WIndows. I never managed to get past Bios even with anything above 2933.
> View attachment 176671
> One note: I do not have number values for my Rtt values ( for my Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming mb) - i only have RZQ/ followed by a numer in bios. I infered my values from Detonate12's settings.
> 
> However if i run MemTest64 - i get errors every loop. So smth is not stable. Do you have any suggestions? Seems the vallue thta manged to get the freq increase was 68.6 ProcODT  at 60 only it booted to blue screen). Will 80 be too much?


Do you only get a few errors every loop?

This might give you more stability:
tRRDL = *8*
tRC = *58*


----------



## iuliug (Nov 23, 2020)

I get a t least 1 and sometimes 2. But also  I get BSOD every session. I will try later today. Any imput on ProcODT at 80? Seems from a quick research i did it is the absolute upper limit.


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't recommend it since 68.6 should be high enough. I think losing the tRC a little bit and make the tRRDL value even should provide you more stability at this point.


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 25, 2020)

@Detonate12, @iuliug
How did the stress tests go? Any instability encountered?


----------



## iuliug (Nov 25, 2020)

@VuurVOS I had an issue with a 2 tb drive that i shucked out of its enclosure and then it's content was not recognized when attached via SATA. So i had to re-inserted in the enclosure andcoppied 1.7 TB of data to another drive and re-inserted it into the pc. 
Sorry but while i  did that i did not want to fiddle with the ram.
I will loose those setting today and let you know. I very much apreciate your input and your dedication. thank you.
I also want to do some more research on ProcOCDT and those Rttt settings.

@VuurVOS So ... I tried these settings and i got BSOD at windows start. I got into the Bios and changed The dram termination voltage to half - 0.66 ish of normal Dram voltage 1.35 (apparently it is an  AMD recomendation) and i managed to boot into Win. But MemTest64 littered with 8-9 errors in the first seconds.

A note: Default XMP profile puts tRRDL  at 9 . Should i keep it that way or put 8 as you suggested?

Can you pls go through all the settings see if i got all of them as you suggested? Are Rttt the right ones?


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 25, 2020)

I see your AddrCmdSetup is 11 instead of 0. Is there a specific reason why it is 11?
Ryzen doesnt like odd values very much, thats why I suggested 8 instead of 9. 
Rtt is correct if your are using 2x dual rank memory or 4x single rank memory

Please change the soc voltage to 1.1250v? (its just a minor increase)

@iuliug Which version number is listed on your Corsair memory?


----------



## iuliug (Nov 25, 2020)

AddrCmdSetup is derived from Auto - i did not touch it. Was it mentioned on this thread?
 tRRDL - should i put 10 so it is looser ?
My MB only has an offset voltage - i will trial and error it..
If you would have asked my that 4 days ago when i replaced my case. Now i have a 2 tower cooler over them. I might get one out if a remove 1 vent. will do that tomorrow. From my memory it smth like 2.41 version.


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 25, 2020)

I would set the values hard in the bios since auto is no guarantee it will keep the same value. For memory I always set all values by hand to enforce the timing configuration.

Version number tells you which brand memory die are used. Also you can try thaiphoon burner (www.softnology.biz) to find it out but no guarantee the information listed in the SPD is complete or correct.


----------



## iuliug (Nov 25, 2020)

Ok I will set all values manually.
I did use  thaiphoon burner when i bought them. I got that they use samsung chips which i doubt. I dwl it now and this latest screen.


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 25, 2020)

Corsair dimms with Samsung B-die are listed as version 4.32. If it has a differrent version then those modules will not contain Samsung B-die


----------



## iuliug (Nov 26, 2020)

Do you still want me to check the RAM verison?


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 26, 2020)

At this moment we dont know which memory die's are used. If it is not Samsung then some memory timings like tRC could be too tight configured.


----------



## iuliug (Nov 27, 2020)

@VuurVOS They are 4.32. Got proof


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 28, 2020)

VuurVOS after a few days of testing in games the stability of my pc is not ok. During games, my PC crashes or restarts. If I don't play, everything is ok, the pc works flawlessly. 
I wrote to Kingston and here's what they said to me: "According to the QVL you should be able to run the modules at 3000MHz in XMP profile 2.
We suggest the following: Reset the BIOS to default and then test the modules individually or in pairs with XMP profile 1,  XMP profile 2 or try to set the advertised settings manually.
Please find more information on the link below:
https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX432C16FB3AK2_32.pdf


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 28, 2020)

Detonate12 said:


> VuurVOS after a few days of testing in games the stability of my pc is not ok. During games, my PC crashes or restarts. If I don't play, everything is ok, the pc works flawlessly.
> I wrote to Kingston and here's what they said to me: "According to the QVL you should be able to run the modules at 3000MHz in XMP profile 2.
> We suggest the following: Reset the BIOS to default and then test the modules individually or in pairs with XMP profile 1,  XMP profile 2 or try to set the advertised settings manually.
> Please find more information on the link below:
> https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX432C16FB3AK2_32.pdf


How is your airflow in the case?? Does the memory get cooling? Does it only happen when the temperatures are high in the case?


@iuliug Nice Samsung. Those timings should be working. Did you try to adjust the CAD BUS values to see if the situation improves?


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 28, 2020)

I don't really like the temperature in games. I have a case with 7 fans, a liquid cooler processor and I don't know why it reaches up to 70-75 degrees in games.
I installed MSI Afterburner, I don't know, something is wrong somewhere.


----------



## iuliug (Nov 28, 2020)

@VuurVOS  Are they really good dies? People say they are C-dies and very mediocre. May i ask kindly ask you smth? Can you pls reply with all the settings i have to manually alter ? I worry if  i comb this thread i might miss smth. Thanks i nadvance.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2020)

@Detonate12 

I don't want to say something stupid but there was a time where AMD builds would work better with B-die Ram, i don't know if that has changed or it's still the same, btw,
i used the B-Die finder to check if your Ram is B-die but couldn't find anything,


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 28, 2020)

iuliug said:


> @VuurVOS  Are they really good dies? People say they are C-dies and very mediocre. May i ask kindly ask you smth? Can you pls reply with all the settings i have to manually alter ? I worry if  i comb this thread i might miss smth. Thanks i nadvance.


I dont have any experiance with Samsuing C-dies but mediocre B-dies should be able to do 3200MHz CL16 at 1.35v

Can you try the following CAD Bus configs and see which one are more stable?
24-20-20-24
30-20-20-24 
40-20-20-24



Detonate12 said:


> I don't really like the temperature in games. I have a case with 7 fans, a liquid cooler processor and I don't know why it reaches up to 70-75 degrees in games.
> I installed MSI Afterburner, I don't know, something is wrong somewhere.


Can you make a picture of your case?


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 28, 2020)

Carcasa nJoy Arlow RGB - PC Garage
					

Carcasa nJoy Arlow RGB



					www.pcgarage.ro


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 28, 2020)

Detonate12 said:


> Carcasa nJoy Arlow RGB - PC Garage
> 
> 
> Carcasa nJoy Arlow RGB
> ...


Can you provide the picture of *your* case. Picture of the manufacture doesnt tell how the AIO is installed or airflow is blocked.


----------



## iuliug (Nov 28, 2020)

VuurVOS said:


> I dont have any experiance with Samsuing C-dies but mediocre B-dies should be able to do 3200MHz CL16 at 1.35v
> 
> Can you try the following CAD Bus configs and see which one are more stable?
> 24-20-20-24
> ...


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 28, 2020)

iuliug said:


> If I apply the XMP profile and only change those values it will not boot without changing other values.


What do you mean without changing othe values? I hope you still are using the ProcODT, RttNom, RttWr and RttPark values which was provided earlier?


----------



## iuliug (Nov 28, 2020)

Ok. I will search the thread then. I reseted the bios b4 i put my safe values i am currently using.


----------



## Detonate12 (Nov 28, 2020)

Reset the BIOS to default and then activate XMP profile 1 (2933 MHz) and work perfect in games (1 hour).


----------



## iuliug (Nov 29, 2020)

VuurVOS said:


> I dont have any experiance with Samsuing C-dies but mediocre B-dies should be able to do 3200MHz CL16 at 1.35v
> 
> Can you try the following CAD Bus configs and see which one are more stable?
> 24-20-20-24
> ...


----------



## VuurVOS (Nov 29, 2020)

iuliug said:


> Which are the CAD Bus in the Bios?


CLKDrvStr, AddrCmdDrvStr, CsOdtDrvStr, CKEDrvStr


----------



## iuliug (Dec 1, 2020)

they all seems to have the same 24 value on auto.


----------



## VuurVOS (Dec 2, 2020)

Any luck to gain more stability with adjusting the CAD Bus?


----------



## iuliug (Dec 2, 2020)

I did not try. It is not really clear which values goes to which settings. I will let my PC be for the holidays + there will be some Bios updates soon. Also i am trying to sell the RAM at a loss.
If not after AMD will get the BAR bios update i will try one more time.


----------



## VuurVOS (Dec 2, 2020)

iuliug said:


> If not after AMD will get the BAR bios update i will try one more time.


After the bios update you still need a Ryzen 5000 and a RX6000 graphics card to get it working 

CLKDrvStr = 24 (if it doesnt work properly, try a higher value like 30 or 40)
AddrCmdDrvStr = 20
CsOdtDrvStr = 20
CKEDrvStr = 24


----------

